

Ask HN: How to set up get-shit-done app? - hella

I'm a designer, and not too familiar with the command line.<p>I'd like to setup the get-shit-done (https://github.com/leftnode/get-shit-done) program on my mac. But I don't know what this means: "After cloning this repository, put it in your $PATH and ensure it is executable."<p>I'd be grateful if one of you could outline the steps...
======
ltamake
Put it in your home folder (~/[your name]), and then go to Terminal.app, type
"chmod a+rx [file name]" without quotes, and then type "./[file name]". Fill
in whatever you call the main file.

~~~
hella
Cool. It works. The only thing is, when I type "sudo ./get-shit-done work" I
get this error: sh: /etc/init.d/networking: No such file or directory

Why? Solution?

~~~
yogsototh
I believe it should work nonetheless.

To help you I've rewritten it and you should be able to use it on Mac.

<https://github.com/yogsototh/get-shit-done>

Happy working! Do not hesitate to ask me if something goes wrong.

